# Car Road Tax Rate



## roker

Did they decide the rate for road tax yet? I am already paying €636 yr


----------



## mathepac

I paid the motor-tax on my 2.0 diesel Toyota for the quarter Nov 2020 through to Jan 2021 and see no difference, €200 for the 3 months. We haven't paid motor-tax here in a long long time

Try the links under "*Motor Tax Rates" *on the right of this page to check for changes in your motor-tax rate by reg no or assessment basis.


----------



## skrooge

€636 sounds like the old (pre-2008) system.

No change to motor tax for vehicles registered before 2008.


----------

